# Count Solo auch in 2012?



## ollie_rider (6. Oktober 2011)

Kurz und schmerzlos:

Wird es die Count Solo Reihe auch nächstes Jahr wieder geben?


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (7. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Ollie,

ja, die Count Solo Reihe wird es auch 2012 wieder geben.

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

